# What if there are no coaches where I live, what do you recommend?



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

What books, vidoes, articles, etc?


And are power meters that beneficial to justify the cost?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Remote coaches can still analyze your data and give you good, structured training plans. The only thing they cannot do is ride with you, and teach you tactics. Remote coaching is cheaper than a local coach for those limitations.

If you are stuck on self-coaching, though, read books like you would train. Get a good base of knowledge and work into more specific books. Friel, Coggan, and then search on the internet for reverse periodization, SST, etc.

Yes, power meters are worth the cost if you are serious about training.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Distance coaching is a very viable option. Even with my local clients, there are times when I don't see them for weeks at a time. But what's missing from my distance clients are the testing that I perform on a period basis (they have to do it on their own). And, of course, the face-to-face riding time where I can analyze their riding and help with technique, along with my ability to watch them race (for my racing clients). Unlike some coaches, I don't charge an additional fee to spend on-the-bike time with my private clients, although I do limit it to a minimum of once every eight weeks.

If you want a book, there are two that are intended for the self-coached athlete. The first is Joe Friel's "The Cyclists Training Bible." The second is Hunter Allen and Andy Coggan's "Training and Racing with a Power Meter."

Riding with a power meter won't make you faster. Riding with a power meter will only make you faster if you develop a training program to utilize the tool. Hunter & Andy's book can teach you how to do that. If you're interested in training with power, you should also join the wattage list at http://groups.google.com/group/wattage. I also recommend reviewing the wealth of knowledge Charles Howe has compiled at http://www.midweekclub.ca/powerFAQ.htm.

I hope this helps! I've was first introduced to training with power in 2003 and have been coaching others with the tool since that time. I'd be happy to answer additional questions if you've got them.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You should post more velogirl. You seem to know a lot of stuff!


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

Velogirl,
Thank you for that info. One last question, which power meter is best (let price not be a factor)?

Mike


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

gonzaleziam said:


> Velogirl,
> Thank you for that info. One last question, which power meter is best (let price not be a factor)?
> 
> Mike


From http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103499&highlight=power

TF
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
They all (SRM, Ergomo, PT, Polar, iBike - in $ order), in theory, have enough information to calculate power within the accuracy required. There is nothing magic about the technique any of them use and none measures power directly. They all have strengths and weaknesses. Most of the weaknesses are in implementation, not technique.

The Ergomo measures the torque or twist in the BB from the left side and doubles this value. Most agree that the right/left difference (unless you have an actual medical problem) is insignificant, but it does exist. Also it seems that the left/right ratio changes with fatigue. Implementation: Some report them to be extremely picky in installation and quite fragile. Others use them in 24hr endurance MTB racing. I have no experience.

The SRM measures torque or twist of the spider. The technique is sound and most of the problems seem to be in the sensor/electronics. For me, it is a matter of price. My most expensive bike, complete with a Power Tap, costs less than an SRM. It seems that frequent calibration by the user (measuring the torque with weights attached to the pedal) is required to maintain the accuracy stated.

Someone above asked about the iBike. It measures the forces opposing the bike/rider such as acceleration, air speed, etc. The sum of these forces has to be equal to the force being exerted to overcome them. Force and velocity gives power. Though some call it an 'estimator' rather than a meter, this technique is just as valid as any of the others. IMO, however, the affordable technology just does not exist yet to implement this technique to the accuracy/precision that I require.

A brief mention of the Polar. It measures the frequency of the chain vibration which is proportional to the force being applied to the chain. Force with the chain velocity (measured at the rear D) gives power. Reports vary widely and I have never even seem one so will not comment. I have not investigated further because the recording time (only 4 hours at 1 sec) is a deal-breaker for me. 

My choice is the Power Tap. You can get a new SL with Open Pro for <$900 shipped on eBay or get a used Pro/Open Pro, have Saris rebuild it and have what I need for <$600. At this price I can have multiple wheel sets and switch them between my bikes and my wife's by need. They also seem to be either accurate or broke which matches well with my calibration frequency - I don't (some call this 'head in the sand' calibration). I also have no need for elevation, temperature, phase of moon, etc.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

thank you for your compliments! I apologize for the delayed response -- I was off on a cycling tour last week.

I won't regurgitate what other posters have mentioned. I've been training with PowerTap for many years and it's my personal preference. I like the ability to quickly and easily move my PT wheels from bike to bike. The cons (in my opinion) are the weight of the hub and the lack of mtn bike disc wheel technology. Otherwise, I think PT is a great system and that would be my recommendation.


----------



## merckxorange (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like a bussiness opportunity to me. Order the Level III coaches manual from USA Cycling, take the open book test and become a Level III coach. The book is a good start to train yourself.


----------

